# Electric starter wiring - I have a spare wire??



## Jibbers (Jan 5, 2017)

I bought an ebay electric starter kit for a Honda HS928.

I've been searching for three hours on how to hook it up. I've looked at the wiring diagrams in Google images, honda manual, and from forums to no avail because this stupid eBay special doesn't have coloured wires. They're all black! 

Motor is a Honda Gx270 with no oil sensor. Does not have rectifier/fuse shown on the Honda schematic. Only a circuit breaker. Probably because it's older model and didn't have electric start so no need for those bits. 

Can someone help? 

The control switch has six wires coming out of it:

1. Wire with inline diode and male connector . Connected it to the ignition coil female connector. 
2. Wire with inline diode and male connector. Connected it to charging coil female connector. 
3. Wire with flat connector that clearly connects to the starter motor solenoid trigger pin. 
4. Wire with a ring connector that I'm pretty sure goes on the positive starter solenoid positive terminal. 
5. A very short wire connected directly to the control box case which was already connected when I received it. I'm assuming it's a ground. 
6.??? Random wire with a female connector. I don't have any more wires on this motor! Could it have been for oil level sensor kill? 

Battery is connected positive to the starter motor solenoid positive terminal and negative to ground. 

Motor starts with the new ignition switch and runs, but turning the key to off doesnt kill the motor. I have to manually ground the ignition coil wire. That's all fine and dandy but it makes me think I've goofed something up. The spare wire, no kill, and I don't know if the charging coil is charging the battery.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

found this review on amazon where someone figured it out and posted a photo look for the Customer images 

https://www.amazon.com/HONDA-ELECTRIC-STARTER-FLYWHEEL-SWITCH/dp/B00FOUSC5Q#Ask


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

here's a wiring diagrams i found another without but can't resize it


----------



## Jibbers (Jan 5, 2017)

87 powershift said:


> found this review on amazon where someone figured it out and posted a photo look for the Customer images
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HONDA-ELECTRIC-STARTER-FLYWHEEL-SWITCH/dp/B00FOUSC5Q#Ask


Thank you. I was using Google images search and never found that image. 

So...I don't have an oil sensor and I don't have the big square diode in that same wire line. What would I do with this wire spare coming from the control box? Just cap it?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

Jibbers said:


> Thank you. I was using Google images search and never found that image.
> 
> So...I don't have an oil sensor and I don't have the big square diode in that same wire line. What would I do with this wire spare coming from the control box? Just cap it?


yep!! just tape it off out of the way,


----------



## Jibbers (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks to you all. I got it working. I'm not sure that I have the battery charging, but I'll cross that bridge later. 

For posterity, I annotated that image. I don't know much about wiring or small engines, and my kit had all black wires except for the one to the charging coil. for this reason, I couldn't use the other schematics found online. Hopefully it helps the next person.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

that's the other one i couldn't resize, thanks to MS and win 10 my long loved and easy to use editing software is worthless


----------

